# Ravelry



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone want to be friends?:nerd:

I would like to be connected to more people that have the same interest in knitting and spinning.

let me know what info.:cute:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My username on ravelry is Odinsneedles.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

My username on ravelry is MrsHomesteader.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

KnitsterSister29


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

RomansRoad on Raverly....


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

Colleen68 on Ravelry. I am teaching myself how to knit--you all inspired me  . I have been crocheting for years.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I taught myself also. last winter, and did not pick it back up until this winter.
Just dive in!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

My best friend taught me to Cast on, do a knit stitch, and bind off. After that I taught my self everything else, including reading patterns, Double pointed needles, and Circulars! My Grandma and my Mom taught me how to Crochet when I was 7.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm annielyn over there, but I don't know how friends work. Love knitting, crochet, spinning and the get-to-gethers and would love to be friended.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd love to be friends with you, k and m cockrell!

I am bluebelll on "R." ......3 L's.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mullerslanefarm there also


----------



## SiegmundFarm (Jul 29, 2009)

leicesterlover on ravelry.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am TeresaB50


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I'm thisnthat2 on Ravelry. I seem to spend more time here ... when I can get the 'puter from DH!! - Catherine


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind on Ravelry and just about everywhere else too 

Welcome to the Fold Colleen in Wi! We are here to help you so if you have questions or problems please feel free to ask for help.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

yankeeterrier


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm ejagno on Ravelry. Imagine that! LOL
Welcome to our fiber corner of the world wide net.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

swampdeb on Rav

If I don't take more pictures before my projects leave the house I won't inspire anyone!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

kandmcockrell said:


> Anyone want to be friends?:nerd:
> 
> I would like to be connected to more people that have the same interest in knitting and spinning.
> 
> let me know what info.:cute:


Come join my group "Fleece Spinning Geeks" I am Shazzapug. :cute:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

joined your groug, Shazza- looks great! We are spinning today.... I have a beautiful fleece on my dining table now from CathleenC to be skirted- the ladybugs liked it, too.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I am prairiecomforts on Rav


----------



## Colleen in WI (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome! :dance: I have about three quarters of a scarf done and about half of my first sock done so far...lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am mamajohnson on ravelry!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

InHisName said:


> joined your groug, Shazza- looks great! We are spinning today.... I have a beautiful fleece on my dining table now from CathleenC to be skirted- the ladybugs liked it, too.


We'd love to see pics of the fleece over on The Geeks :dance:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! Ya'll are the BEST!!!:bow:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm bohemiangirl on there, someone already had my canadiangirl name. Huh, there can't possibly be 2 canadiangirls now can there?


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I am cwgrl23 over there just like here. :sing: Just let me know you are from HT! I love having new friends! :buds:

Carrie in SD


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I am sweetmae and would love to have you all as friends also:clap:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm Ree on Ravelry. Friends are nice.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm Maplecorners on Ravelry.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm francorios on Ravelry and on Weavolution

Have a good day!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Pakalana over on Ravelry too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind over on Ravelry too!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I am 'htucker71' on Ravelry  I live on that site LOL!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I've been adding everybody


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Bumped for the newbies.

Feel free to add to this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GAM! You are always so thoughtful.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Aw, thanks! Wish I would have thought of that myself - I did a search for Ravelry here so I could find you all there. It is quite large . I am QueenAnne over there...

Jessie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am IowaLez on Ravelry.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I am SharonSD on Ravelry, my daughter is ChristineG and my grandaughter is BLaurieG. Thanks for reminding me. I need to get my camera out and update my projects.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Harperhillfarm on ravelry but I just joined there, so I'm still finding my way around.

I'm currently crocheting a pair of fingerless mitts using 50% wool varigated sock yarn from Patons. Not real happy to find a knot in the middle of the skein and now I'm trying to line up the color patterns :run:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

bumped again


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those of you how just joined Ravelry or who will  Please make sure you post your name here and then go and friend all of us


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just joined :clap:. But, I have an easier way, you all "friend" me! (JDog1222) I don't know you all, yet! :awh:But I will!:dance:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

JDog1222 said:


> I just joined :clap:. But, I have an easier way, you all "friend" me! (JDog1222) I don't know you all, yet! :awh:But I will!:dance:


OK, I don't think it works like that.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm Tallpines


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I need help with this FRIEND thing on Ralvery.

I can do a search and find you guys-----------but then you all go away!

How do I add you as a "keeper" friend?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines,I just added you as a friend and JDog you too.

Now Tallpines if you click on the tab at the top that says people then type in a user name then when the name pops up click on that. You will be take to that person's homepage on Ravelry. There should be a button on the left just under their name. The button says Add as Friend. Click that button and they will be sent a notification like you got about me adding you as a friend.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm Frazzlehead there too!


----------



## homeschool6 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm homeschool6 on Ravelry also. Just can't remember too many different user names.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm MayfinnKnitter on Ravelry, and I spend entirely too much time over there.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just joined--as BlueberryChick. See you all there!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

hippygirl on Ravelry as well


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

FYI - I just 'friended' a bunch of HT people that I found over on Ravelry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like, like, like, like!!!!! 

I wish we had a "like" button here


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Bumped again for all the new folks.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Like, like, like, like!!!!!
> 
> I wish we had a "like" button here



yes the love button, i really love that


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Time for another bump for all the new knitters.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm stacy19201325 over there.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm Caren Cae on ravelry! But I never post over there. I'm not sure why though. I just don't...


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I am Redwren7 and wah I have no friends. I learned about over there from here. Now I spent about equal time here and there.
Ravelry inspires me to try new things. Their antique wheel forums have been a big help too.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not " new" new, but I never posted. Nothing new there either. Lol.
Anyway I'm Debidoodle over there .:teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Caren you are actually "CarenCae" without the space.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im PearlB2 on Ravelry. I like looking at patterns over there.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The pattern database over there truly has no equal.
The site is huge and takes some learning to navigate, but a lot of times you can ask your pattern questions directly to the designers,
or at least see how others have knit the same things.

It is a tremendous resource.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

And your queued projects grow and grow and grow lol....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

and grow and grow and grow.....

I'm Callielw there. I rarely post since HT takes all my free time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shaza great to see you! Please stop over at the FAC and tell us how your winter has been and what you've been up to.

Welcome back!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so loving it over there! The fact that you can look up a pattern and see lots of different finished pictures - and then you can click on the ones you liked the best and see what the knitter used, type of yarn, needles, etc. There are so many variations, and you can compare using other people's experience!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I just added everyone that I kind of know from here.

I'm TaylorInKS at Ravelry!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm aggieterpkatie on Ravelry!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm SvenskaFlicka89 over on Ravelry!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

YAY! I have Ravelry friends now! Before I just had a couple designers who had added me after I posted one of their projects.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im MizMary there too !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Saw the message that you have friended me. I figured out who Taylor was glad to know the other was you MDKatie


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm Geoprincess55 there too.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Can I play too? Just started using Ravelry again, wish I had gotten my Kira K Designs from there instead of direct from her website.

I'm reddirtcowgirl on Ravelry.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I am Ckarmom on Ravelry. An old, old screen name--like when we first got a computer in 1998--for a new (in January) account.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

Joining in on the ravelry party! I'm mathchick3141
(still working on adding everyone)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

RomansRoad on Ravelry-

I love the sheep keepers forum on Ravelry! The people there are majoring on fiber animals, so can find lots of helpful info.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I got your friend request, InHisName, and had to come running back here to see if it was someone from HT


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

yep! Love to keep the homesteading love in projects- you guys are always inspiring!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I added a few of you the other day. My name is the same over there as it us here. I have all my HT friends in a separate group, that way it is easier yo keep track of who is who when we have our group over there up and running for the TdF and such.


----------

